# where to ask about GNU/Linux emulation?



## dchmelik (May 30, 2019)

I've read the information/rules about the forum and am not sure I can ask something here or if I have to use one of the mailing-list/newsgroup areas. I have some questions about GNU/Linux emulation that's part of FreeBSD 12 and don't know if that even fits under a subforum here...


----------



## phoenix (May 30, 2019)

If you want to discuss the LinuxKPI-type stuff that's handled in the kernel, the FreeBSD Development forum would be a good place to post.

If you want to discuss using software that uses the Linux ABI, then either of the forums under Ports and Packages section would be appropriate.


----------

